Ash HN: What are great free resources for hackers? - hx_
======
andrewstuart2
MIT OpenCourseware [1] -- Free lectures (probably at least half the value of a
college course -- free) from some of the best teachers out there.

Youtube -- Skip the entertainment aisle and YouTube is chock full of learning
on tons of subjects. Watch tech talks from conferences, recorded lectures for
entire courses, dev community meetings, and tutorials for pretty much anything
out there. For example, I stay current with quite a few projects (Kubernetes
for one) by following their community meetings on YouTube. I've also gone
through more than my ad revenue's worth of courses for free.

Bonus YouTube protip: If you pay for Google Music, you can also download any
YouTube video and watch it offline (YouTube Red feature), and even keep
playing the audio in the background when you turn off the screen. This alone
probably opens up 10-100x more educational content for (non-data-plan-
wrecking) consumption during my commute. My wife does use Google Music, and
occasionally I do too, but I'd pay $10/mo just for the YouTube
download/background functionality.

Podcasts [2] -- More free educational content. (Can you tell I'm all about
that learning?)

HN Comments -- Great discussion with some really smart people who may have
another interesting angle on a problem and nearly always are polite and
reasonable in their responses.

[1] [https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm](https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm) (A lot of
their full courses are also on the MIT YouTube channel as playlists)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254983)

------
pixelfeeder
[http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com) for free open sourced logo designs.
Useful for MVP's/Demos etc.

------
bradknowles
[https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-dev](https://github.com/ripienaar/free-
for-dev)

------
saycheese
MakerBook: Free Design Resources
[http://makerbook.net/](http://makerbook.net/)

